# For my forum friends...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, here it is. Post #1,732 since I got here 3.5 years ago. Before I get to yet another narrative about another shot, I want to thank all of you for your support and words of kindness in regard to my posts. Being able to share images with others is a big part of what drives me to take pictures. When I made the switch to digital 2.5 years ago I had no idea how much I didn't know, but I worked at it and then I worked at it some more - each time hopefully raising the bar a little higher.

This shot is a culmination of all the reading, the practicing and the tinkering of the last 2.5 years of my life. Thousands off frames lead me to this one morning. The opportunity, the knowledge and the execution finally all came together as I stood all alone in the debris field watching one of the most magnificent sunrises I've ever seen. This is the direction I'd like my photography to continue in.

So thank you again for the motivation, because I think there's a whole lot of the 2coolfishing forum in this shot.

Be sure to double click to see the large version


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Beautiful shot, wish I was there.

Shooter


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Great shot! If that's the direction you're going doesn't that mean you need to start getting up way before sunrise every morning and plan a move to Colorado? 

That's going to be my plan pretty soon..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Heck, Rusty you motivate me to strive to be a better photographer. I really enjoy your photos. Keep up the good work.
I really like Arlon's too. Can't leave him out. There is much talent here on 2Cool.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Arlon...you're probably going to be upset, but I turned down a Regional Manager position in denver about a month ago. While I love the country Denver's traffic and the cost of living there just wasn't worth it. 

Besides where would I go on vacation? BBSP? 


Sandy...thank you so much. It's a labor of love and it's been great to watch everyone develope on this board. I'm excited about what lies ahead...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I wouldn't want to go to Denver either. Actually I like the idea of summering in Durango to Chama area and coming back here for winter. When I head that direction, I won't be working..


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Fantastic shot Rusty. You really nailed that one. Bout as good as you can get for sure.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great pix...better words.... You have inspired us all. Keep it up. rich


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

What can I say -- nice work yet again.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, Rusty. I amazed at your ability to work in the dark, or near dark. It's too hard for me to wear glasses and fumble around in the dark trying to get setup and everything adjusted properly and in focus!

Mike


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

....and who says horizons can't be in the middle of the picture. Very nice shot.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Great shot, just made it my wallpaper.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

This is a feast for my eyes Rusty. It is just so rich with colors and textures. I am amazed at the seemingly infinite ways to capture a sunrise or sunset. Well done sir!


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Fantastic Photo Rusty*

*The picture is awesome . You did your homework. Thank you*
*for the effort and sharing.*

*More - More - More*


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nothing short of another superb beauty. They just keep getting better. This one litarally pops out of my monitor with an almost 3D effect, just as if I were looking through a window. Bravo. We really need to get together again soon where hopefully some of your mojo will rub off on me. Great job again. James

James,

One day we need to try to have an "out-humbling" contest. Good luck with the shoot tomorrow and watch out for those "logs".

Rusty


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Very nice, Rusty. I amazed at your ability to work in the dark, or near dark. It's too hard for me to wear glasses and fumble around in the dark trying to get setup and everything adjusted properly and in focus!
> 
> Mike


MT,

To borrow one from Sportscenter I do plenty of "rumblin', stumblin, and bumblin". These boulder are just th right size to break a leg on and trying to navigate in the dark even with a headlamp is tricky.

I do a a distinct advantage and that's my SLR. The 7D is old school using dials instead of being menu driven and that makes it very easy to change settings in the dark. Composing was difficult too as you can imagine.

I'm glad this is being well received because I feel the end result may be indicative of taking another step up. I keep looking at it and with all due credit to the Lord for creating such a spectacle I can't believe this image is one of mine. I may have to finally make a print for myself.

Folks, sincerely - thank you for everything.


----------

